

Data on email opens, clicks, conversions - eoghan
http://insideintercom.io/email-101-opens-clicks-conversions/

======
amplification
This line really hits home the key failing I've had with email from startups
(especially pre-launch confirmation emails):

 _" The single biggest problem I see in emails that web products send is that
they maintain an undying focus on themselves and their product, rather than on
their customers."_

If I sign up for your beta, I want to know: "How are you going to make my life
easier / better?"

